# Anyone found a good internet source for wood



## sweetdreams (Jan 11, 2008)

I've got a friend who's wants to get rid of an apricot tree this spring. Tree is healthy....just planted in the wrong place years ago. I've never used this wood and want to order some to try before committing to take the tree....wood for labor type deal. Looking for a reputable source on the internet, either business or ebayer. 

Thanks in advance, 

Dave

PS Will be smoking mostly pork ribs, brisket, beef ribs, in that order with an occasional chicken.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 11, 2008)

Smokinglicious.com


----------



## sweetdreams (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 11, 2008)

No problem, hope i spelled that right!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 11, 2008)

take that aprocot anyways........cure it........you will like it.......most fruit woods are a good smoking wood......tho a bit milder, from what i have used, than say a hickory or mequite


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 12, 2008)

The charcoal store seems to have a good selection.
www.charcoalstore.com


----------



## smokin' joe (Jan 12, 2008)

I buy from e bay if I need a specialty wood species.  I use mostly apple, cherry, and maple which are abundant here in the northeast.  Once in a while I opt for pear or pecan wood and I just buy it on ebay.  20 bucks will get you enough for a good long smoke plus shipping.


----------



## osage (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you all smoke with the bark on or off?  Do you avoid the limbs and just use the trunk wood?  I've used limb pieces 2" or more in diameter off some of my fruit trees and always just put the hole thing on the heat.  Seemed OK to me but I haven't developed my smoking palette yet.  I can send folks pieces when I have them for the cost of shipping.  I just burn them on a brush pile anyways.


----------



## sweetdreams (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the info. This forum is great!!! Wife's birthday is next month and she wants a digital camera, so ...... win, win, I'll be able to order some apricot and hopefully figure out how to post pictures of the que.

Dave


----------

